# One 24lb Blackfin Tuna and 5 kings!!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, Clay, Tom, Mya, Jammie, and I headed out of the Destin pass around 645 am and proceeded to troll. We were trolling plugs and cigs with skirts. Our first fish was a 7lb king caught on a plug. Our second fish was the Blackfin Tuna, which hit a cigar minnow!!! Wee, I grabbed the rod, saw the line peeling off, thought I was bass fishing and put my thumb down to try to stop him from spooling me, but that was not a good ideal, as my thumb now has a blister!!! Anyway, I handed the rod to Clay, and he fought the fish the rest of the way, got him to the boat as Tom precisely gaffed this monster in the head!!! Nice!!! Well, to make a long story short, we caught 4 more kings, and I had a awesome day with Mya and Jammie, who are 8 and 7 years of age. Mya kept asking me math question which was fun!! I hope you all have as much fun as we did!!! Jammie and Mya are adorable. I put the life jackets on them. Jammie did not want to wear the life jacket. When we got back to Poquito she was greatful to get if off her.

Deadeye!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Great job glad you was able to get out and have some fun


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice!

How far out the pass were you guys?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report, glad to hear you were able to get out and put some fish in ghe box.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Pics!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

We did not go out more than 3 miles and Tom has the pics if you do not trust me, as it did happen. Thanks for the responses!

Deadeye.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tom who?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

A 24# blackfin is a very respectable tuna. Sounds like it was a great day. Thanks for the post


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> Tom who?


You don't know Tom? :blink:


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

A tuna and no pics????


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

PFF Forum Troll definition; deadeyedave. Google it.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Pics


----------

